# camera corner.



## vin88 (Feb 6, 2020)

collectors dream;   i picked up a 1979 pentax 110 transparet.   vinn


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 6, 2020)

I remember the light leak jokes.

Joe


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 6, 2020)

Never knew they made such a thing.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 7, 2020)

Very cool find. Pretty Rare, I would imagine.


----------



## vin88 (Feb 7, 2020)

"very collectable"  it is a salesmans display. i  was collecting cameras in 1979. and it was not for sale. seen a few sinse then,  just shows how the insides work  AND were a total light  leak.  ihave a McKeowns' price book for 2002, ($80  t0 $120).  pentax made an other one that did work with darker plastic that did work.  i have never seen one of those - rarer.     vinn


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Very neat piece.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 7, 2020)

Interesting historic camera.......


----------

